# Algae explosion



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

I just added a new T5 light and today was the first day i left it on all day and when I returned home from work there had been an algae explosion. All my rocks and a lot of my sand is covered in brown algae. I moved the light back on my tank so its not directly on it hoping this will curve some of the growth but is there anything I can buy that would help eliminate some of this.


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

I have algae problems too - as you can see, it's linked with having lots of light. I have a UV to eliminate green water and pathogens, but I struggle with this thick green algae, and BBS. Plecos won't eat it. I'm toying with the idea of buying some snails, but I worried about introducing them into my discus tank. I think otos eat algae. Can anyone help us here???


----------



## blacksi (Nov 11, 2012)

How old is your tank?


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

Brian - sorry to hijack your thread...  

My tank is 3 years old. Lit with 2 bulb t5 with flora bulbs, and a Tru Lumen Prop 6000K LED strip.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Its called a Diatom Bloom, and nothing more. It will go away by itself, or you acclimate your tank to your new lighting. Take the lights back down to 4 hours a day, and add an hour a week until your back to normal.


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok thats what I thought it was but didnt know I had to acclimate it to light. Good to know!


----------

